# 301 level 3 city and guilds exam



## rudeboy500 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi i am due to take the 301 level 3 city and guilds exam in a few weeks time any pointer from those who have recently taken the exam.
Thanks 
Rudeboy500









​


----------

